# need new prop? bt osprey 50etec



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had a B2 with a 50 e-tec and a four blade powertech. Probably an PFS4 in 12 or 11 pitch. Let me see if I have it written down somewhere. You won't get much more than 30 with a heavily cupped prop.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it possible to gain hole shot and not lose to much speed?


----------

